# [USA] Looking for 204 Pelly to complete my collection!



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 13, 2020)

*US ONLY*
I've done so many trades and met so many amazing people along the way! Thank you all so much!

All cards are in mint condition, never scanned. I also ship all cards in a top loader and regular first-class mail unless otherwise stated.
Feel free to contact me on Discord (KingSenpai#7711) for faster response, or please like this post, PM, or drop a visitor message on my profile so I can get a notification of your response!

*Have:*
100 Walker
122 Lucha
_139 Blaire_
145 Carmen
158 Timbra
_162 Mathilda_
177 Flip
193 Keaton
_273 Moe_

*ISO:*
101 KK Slider
204 Pelly
372 Doc
391 Gayle


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## MrBox (Mar 15, 2020)

O: what other cards do you have?


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 19, 2020)

Bump for new updates


----------



## starrine (Mar 19, 2020)

Would you be willing to trade Maple/Julian/Lobo for anyone here?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13Jag2b4XQSv_yiSTVWU7-oHyKTnTZPyPgICrd5g7img/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have 28 Jambette, 51 Opal, 85 Pancetti, 108 Tommy, 124 Harry, 131 Pate, 157 Moose, 168 Nan, and 192 Pango. Would you be willing to trade 4-5 of those for 318 Stitches?


----------



## Taffy (Mar 19, 2020)

*Edit! I just realized you were looking for Muffy! Would you trade Muffy for your Whitney? If you end up getting an extra Leif 208 and Gala 265 I would love to trade my 94 Cyrano, 59 Nate, and 200 Rocket!


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 19, 2020)

starrine said:


> Would you be willing to trade Maple/Julian/Lobo for anyone here?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13Jag2b4XQSv_yiSTVWU7-oHyKTnTZPyPgICrd5g7img/edit?usp=sharing



I received a lot of inquiries for Julian, so atm I’m going to go for the best offer for him along with Lobo. Maple is available though, I think you have a lot of cards that I’m still missing so I will get back to you in a bit once I finish sorting everything out  
Do you have discord?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mondogecko9 said:


> I have 28 Jambette, 51 Opal, 85 Pancetti, 108 Tommy, 124 Harry, 131 Pate, 157 Moose, 168 Nan, and 192 Pango. Would you be willing to trade 4-5 of those for 318 Stitches?



Hello, that seems good to me! I will get back to you in a bit once I sort out everything, but Stitches will be on hold for you 
Do you have a discord?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taffy said:


> *Edit! I just realized you were looking for Muffy! Would you trade Muffy for your Whitney? If you end up getting an extra Leif 208 and Gala 265 I would love to trade my 94 Cyrano, 59 Nate, and 200 Rocket!



Hello, I have other people interested in Whitney as well so I will just go along with the best offer since I have a lot of cards missing


----------



## MrBox (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi, would you trade 171 Benedict for Chrissy or Snake?


----------



## VictorKnox (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi, would you trade:
040 Gigi
099 Molly
388 Maelle

for:
242 Chevre
250 Ava
284 Chadder

Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks for holding stitches for me  My discord is Onetwothreefourk#2243


----------



## krusters (Mar 19, 2020)

you actually have a lot of cards i need lol
I have: 7, 28, 42, 68, 108, 110, 115, 130, 126, 133, and 149
I was hoping i could trade you for: 3, 31, 34, 40, 52, 55, 74, 83, 95, 99, and 268?


----------



## starrine (Mar 19, 2020)

Yup! my discord is starrine#3068


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 19, 2020)

VictorKnox said:


> Hi, would you trade:
> 040 Gigi
> 099 Molly
> 388 Maelle
> ...



Hello, I just traded 40 away, but I have 99 and 388. I can trade you 1:2 for 99 since she's more popular, so:
99, 388 --> 242, 250, 284.

- - - Post Merge - - -



krusters said:


> you actually have a lot of cards i need lol
> I have: 7, 28, 42, 68, 108, 110, 115, 130, 126, 133, and 149
> I was hoping i could trade you for: 3, 31, 34, 40, 52, 55, 74, 83, 95, 99, and 268?



I have 3, 34 (2:1), 55 (2:1), 74, 83, 95 (JPN), 268 still available. 34 and 55 is more popular, so I'd prefer trading 2:1 for them.


----------



## Taffy (Mar 19, 2020)

PotatoSenpai said:


> I received a lot of inquiries for Julian, so atm I’m going to go for the best offer for him along with Lobo. Maple is available though, I think you have a lot of cards that I’m still missing so I will get back to you in a bit once I finish sorting everything out
> Do you have discord?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Hello! I may no longer have Muffy, but if you do decide, I would still like to trade 59 Nate and 200 Rocket for Whitney! I noticed you dont need Cyrano anymore.


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 20, 2020)

MrBox said:


> Hi, would you trade 171 Benedict for Chrissy or Snake?



Hello, sorry for some reason I just saw your post now!
I can trade you 171 for Christy 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taffy said:


> Hello! I may no longer have Muffy, but if you do decide, I would still like to trade 59 Nate and 200 Rocket for Whitney! I noticed you dont need Cyrano anymore.



Hello, I just received 59 Nate from someone else, do you have another card from my missing list?


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 21, 2020)

Update


----------



## Balverine (Mar 23, 2020)

Could I trade you 32, 174, 199 and 269 for Skye, Zell and Beau? 0v0


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 23, 2020)

Zeppeli said:


> Could I trade you 32, 174, 199 and 269 for Skye, Zell and Beau? 0v0



Hello there, I’m sorry but those cards are unavailable. The ones in red are traded already and the ones in italic is currently pending for trade. Are there any others that you’re interested in?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 23, 2020)

Woops, misunderstood the post ;;ovo

thanks anyways! <3


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 24, 2020)

Bump for updated list


----------



## KrongEE (Mar 24, 2020)

Hihi!

I would love to get Lucky, but since I know he's popular is there some on your list that you'd like for him? I have a bunch from it so I just want to be sure! I've also sent a friend request on Discord because the site really is super slow lol!


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Mar 25, 2020)

I no longer have 385 Lucky~ 
Post is updated*


----------



## sheepie (Mar 25, 2020)

i can do 012, 181, 126, and 182 for julian?


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Apr 2, 2020)

BUMP - UPDATE


----------



## crazymom99 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 002 Tom Nook, 288 Curly, 282 Violet, 206 Pete, 256 Diva and I am looking for 148 Whitney, which I would gladly trade 5:1


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Apr 3, 2020)

crazymom99 said:


> I have 002 Tom Nook, 288 Curly, 282 Violet, 206 Pete, 256 Diva and I am looking for 148 Whitney, which I would gladly trade 5:1


Ah, I'm so sorry. Just saw your reply now. I just sent out 148 Whitney to someone else.


----------



## Grandeeney (Apr 4, 2020)

Would you trade 164 Bianca and 265 Gala for 077 Cherry and 192 Pango?

tried to message on discord but there is something with my end that wont let me send messages D:


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Apr 5, 2020)

Grandeeney said:


> Would you trade 164 Bianca and 265 Gala for 077 Cherry and 192 Pango?
> 
> tried to message on discord but there is something with my end that wont let me send messages D:


I can do 265 Gala for 077 Cherry? 164 is currently pending and I’m getting 192 from another person


----------



## Nenya (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, we would be happy to send you 283 Frank. PM us with your address.


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Apr 6, 2020)

Nenya said:


> Hi, we would be happy to send you 283 Frank. PM us with your address.



Really?! Thank you so much for your kindness!! Is there anything on my list that I can send you as well?


----------



## Nenya (Apr 7, 2020)

PotatoSenpai said:


> Really?! Thank you so much for your kindness!! Is there anything on my list that I can send you as well?


 
You're welcome! No, thanks, we only need about a dozen WA cards to complete our collection. You can pay it forward, though!  I'm sure you will! We got your PM and will send that card to you on Thursday, hopefully.


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Apr 10, 2020)

Bump for 7 more cards!


----------



## PotatoSenpai (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump; just need one more card!!!


----------

